# Is that it, are we pretty much through?



## McM (Aug 12, 2010)

Going for skilled migrant class. After postponing our medicals in October last year to wait for the birth of our beautiful baby daughter, the three of us finally had our medicals at start of July and sent the results to London. 

I don't fully understand the process but I'm wondering - is that it? If we pass the medicals are we in? Is it now just a case of waiting for the letter requesting our passports and another cheque - or do we go through a few more hoops? 

Any advice / inside knowledge on likely length to visa in passport much appreciated - keen to be in the Rockies in time for the start of the ski season and want to know if that realisitic!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

McM said:


> Going for skilled migrant class. After postponing our medicals in October last year to wait for the birth of our beautiful baby daughter, the three of us finally had our medicals at start of July and sent the results to London.
> 
> I don't fully understand the process but I'm wondering - is that it? If we pass the medicals are we in? Is it now just a case of waiting for the letter requesting our passports and another cheque - or do we go through a few more hoops?
> 
> Any advice / inside knowledge on likely length to visa in passport much appreciated - keen to be in the Rockies in time for the start of the ski season and want to know if that realisitic!


Assuming you've produced satisfactory police reports I would think you should receive visas before the snow flies in the Rockies. You can check on the progress of your application at https://services3.cic.gc.ca/ecas/?app=ecas&lang=en


----------



## McM (Aug 12, 2010)

Cheers - I've looked at that status thing but it always says just 'in progress' and looking at the detail it hasn't changed status since we submitted our paperwork back in July 2009. I've heard rumours of medicals taking up to 9 months to process, and theres still no gaurantee we'll get accepted, so getting a bit fidgety.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

McM said:


> Cheers - I've looked at that status thing but it always says just 'in progress' and looking at the detail it hasn't changed status since we submitted our paperwork back in July 2009. I've heard rumours of medicals taking up to 9 months to process, and theres still no gaurantee we'll get accepted, so getting a bit fidgety.


IT will take the time (60 DAYS)given on your letter to request visa fees and when you send your passports another 16days (average time to be returned, but it may state within 45days.


----------

